# What do you think?



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

The following is from a paper I read the other day. It won't take you long to figure out who said it he has been in the new quite a bit the last year. "In Russia, live like Russians. Any minority, from anywhere, if it wants to live in Russia, work and eat in Russia, it should speak Russian, and respect Russian laws. If they prefer Sharia law and live the life of a muslim then we advise them to go to those place, where that is the state law. Russia does not need muslim minorities, minorities need Russia, and we will not grant them any special privileges, or try to change our laws to fit their desires, no matter how loud they yell discrimination. We will not tolerate disrespect of our Russian culture. We better learn from the suicides of America, England, Holland, and France, if we are to survive as a nation. The muslims are taking over those countries and they will not take over Russia. The Russian customs and traditions are not compatible with the lack of culture or the primitive ways of sharia law and muslims. When this honorable legislative body thinks of creating new laws, it should have in mind the Russian national interest first" Wish our Pres. could scratch and count two.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I could only wish we would think that way, too.

Liberalism is a disease.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

In the past 50+ years, the US has become more communistic (socialistic, or whatever you want to call it) than Russia. And Russia has become more capitalistic and democratic than the US.

Hmmmm.....

Ralph


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I wish are president had gonads like their president.....


----------

